# AMD-Treiber für HD 6000



## rolli (23. Dezember 2010)

*AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze seit über fünf Wochen eine Radeon HD 6870 und bis heute ist kein passender Treiber von AMD erschienen.
Was ist da los?
Wartet außer mir noch jemand darauf?

Oft benutze ich meine Linux-Testsysteme (Kubuntu 10.04 und 10.10) nicht, aber ganz darauf verzichten möchte ich natürlich nicht.
Ich wollte demnächst mal Compiz-fusion ausprobieren, die Effekte sind einfach Hammer. 

Ich bevorzuge den closed source-Treiber, also fglrx.


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*

Der Unix/Linux Treiber kommt schon noch


----------



## Ezio (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*

Bei AMD dauert das immer etwas. Ist auch ein Grund warum ich zu Nvidia gewechselt bin, die bringen sofort beim Launch einen passenden Treiber.


----------



## rolli (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*

Tja, und ich bin zu AMD gewechselt, weil Nvidia unfähig ist:
Die GTX 460 geht nicht auf meinem AMD 790XT-Board. Bin nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.
Denen bin ich erstmal ein, zwei Jahre beleidigt.

Dann muss ich halt warten, dafür hab ich jetzt eine (unter Windows) funktionierende und schnelle Grafikkarte.


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*



Ezio schrieb:


> Bei AMD dauert das immer etwas. Ist auch ein Grund warum ich zu Nvidia gewechselt bin, die bringen sofort beim Launch einen passenden Treiber.


DAS stimmte mal bevor ATi von AMD gekauft wurde. Die HD4- und HD5-Karten wurden sogar mit Linux-Treiber auf CD ausgeliefert. (Zumindest die Modelle direkt von AMD.) Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, ist die 6er Serie ziemlich mit heißer Nadel gestrickt, weil der angestrebte Fertigungsprozess noch nicht zur Verfügung stand. Damit dürften sich die Treiber noch ein paar Wochen verzögern. (Selbst für Windows waren die ja erst deutlich nach Veröffentlichung der Karten auf der AMD-Webseite zu bekommen).


----------



## rolli (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*

Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen:
Es gibt einen Treiber. Der unterstützt die HD 6000 zwar nicht offiziell, aber er funktioniert.

Danke nochmal an Heuamöbe für den Hinweis!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...kkarten/130902-linux-treiber.html#post2520973


----------



## Rinkadink (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*

Mal ne Allgemeine Frage: Für welches Spiel, welches garantiert unter Linux läuft, benötigt man eine derart flotte Grafikkarte wie die Radeon HD 6870?


----------



## rolli (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*

Darum gehts doch gar nicht.

Ich hab nun mal ne 6870 eingebaut und möchte neben Windows auch Linux uneingeschränkt nutzen. Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> Mal ne Allgemeine Frage: Für welches Spiel, welches garantiert unter Linux läuft, benötigt man eine derart flotte Grafikkarte wie die Radeon HD 6870?


Nur zwei Bei-Spiele, die dieses Jahr kommen:


Die Unigene Engine  läuft unter Linux und wird ab nächstem Monat auch in einem Spiel (Oilrush) genutzt.
Wenn TTimo sich nicht leichtfertig mit Flüchen belegt (_"Ich will verflucht sein, wenn wir nicht die Zeit für eine Linux-Version finden.")_, wird auch Rage für Linux kommen.
Außerdem sind  wissenschaftliche Berechnungen mit OpenCL mittlerweile relativ üblich. Dafür braucht man z.b. den proprietären Treiber.  Und wenn du auch darauf keine Lust hast: Es gibt auch  Leute, die mit Wine den neuesten Scheiß zumindest starten. (Ich kenne ein Paar Wine-Entwickler. Ob man mit dem Hobby noch normal spielen kann, weiß ich aber nicht.)


----------



## psuch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*

Nochmal etwas back to Topic:

Leider habe ich immer die Erfahrungen machen müssen, dass der fglrx am Anfang immer relativ sparsam mit Desktop-Compositing (Compiz, KDESC...) umgehen kann. 

Ich selber besitze eine HD5770 und bin mittlerweile mit dem fglrx (Catalyst 11.1) sehr zufrieden. Das ist aber auch das erste Release, was richtig sauber funktioniert. Am schlimmsten hatte KDE mit Desktopeffekten und dem fglrx zu kämpfen.
Ich vermute, bis die 6000er Reihe vernünftig implementiert sind, vergeht auch noch einige Zeit :/

Wie läuft es denn jetzt bei Dir?


----------



## rolli (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Treiber für HD 6000*

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzem ist der Catalyst 11.2 verfügbar.

Nun ist endlich das Logo "unsupported Hardware" verschwunden. Offenbar hat sich da was bezüglich der HD 6k-Serie getan.


----------

